# Malcolm Douglas killed in car crash



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 23, 2010)

Broome crocodile expert Malcolm Douglas has been killed in a car crash on his property in far north WA.

The renowned crocodile farmer, who was the original "crocodile hunter" before Steve Irwin made the term fashionable, hit a tree while driving in his car this morning.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Brisbane Times.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Chicken (Sep 23, 2010)

R.I.P Malcolm


----------



## D3pro (Sep 23, 2010)

thats a good article


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 23, 2010)

It hasn't sunk in yet for me that he is gone. it just doesn't seem real.
when I first heard it I didn't want to believe it and now I still am trying to take it all in.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 23, 2010)

as posted here > http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/malcom-douglas-dies-144649/


----------



## damian83 (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP malcom


----------



## ToadCountry (Sep 23, 2010)

Many of my childhood memories involve this man.
What a loss.
RIP.
And my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 23, 2010)

The greatest " Crocodile Hunter " we've ever had..... the original and the best. Terribly, terribly sad.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, this is the first I've heard about it. He was a big hero of mine, and my best herping friend as a youngster, we used to watch all his shows religiously. Very sad for him to die like this.


----------



## bongie555 (Sep 23, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> The greatest " Crocodile Hunter " we've ever had..... the original and the best. Terribly, terribly sad.


 
i agree, 'the original and the best'....i met him at Hornsby Primary school in the late 70's when he promoting his first docos and teaching school kids about conservation before it became fashionable. Truly a sad day...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2010)

wow first I heard of it .....very sad indeed


----------



## butters (Sep 23, 2010)

Malcom was definitely one of the originals and was an all round great guy. Anyone who says he was larger than life really didn't know him. 

He was larger IN Life.

As a kid growing up I would hate to think of how many hours I spent watching his Doco's and getting to know him when I was older was a real buzz. Going to be very different now when my kids yell "Dad, Dad ,Malcolm is on TV" . 
I haven't told them yet what has happened.

Sad day.


----------



## trento (Sep 23, 2010)

sad sad day


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 23, 2010)

R.I.P malcom you will be dearly missed as i am sure most of us here grew up watching your shows


----------



## johneven (Sep 23, 2010)

today i got tears to my eyes , RIP sir


----------



## Alliew (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP Malcom


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 23, 2010)

johneven said:


> today i got tears to my eyes , RIP sir


 
I too have had tears today John, I really, really cried....I even surprised myself. He was THE croc hunter before Steve Irwin was in nappies, he was a natural, no special effect shows, just the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth....as they say !! My heart aches......


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 23, 2010)

My eyes welled up at the news, too, actually. What a man. RIP.


----------



## fauce (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP, Malcom Douglas got me in to Reptiles and Fishing when i was about 10y.o. Sad news indeed.


----------



## cwtiger (Sep 23, 2010)

I also grew up with this legend and his documentries. He will be sorely missed by all who admired him. Condolensenses to his family. RIP Malcom


----------



## mungus (Sep 23, 2010)

Always wanted to be " Malcom Douglas " growing up.............
What a sad loss............R.I.P


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 24, 2010)

The thing I always loved about watching Malcolm was how he could make the most tasty looking meals in the bush using only the barest and simplest ingrediences. I noticed he loved his powdered milk and saltanas


----------



## ToadCountry (Sep 24, 2010)

The man could make anything seem tasty......
Watched a couple of episodes on youtube today, could have hopped into that kangaroo tail roast he did in the camp oven! 
I remember as a kid just hanging out for every episode, and marvelling at how adept he was at improvising something out of nothing, and that, I guess, was a huge part of why I respected him.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rest in peace Malcom Douglas, he will be missed.


----------



## Narchy (Sep 27, 2010)

*RIP Malcolm* - May your documentaries continue to be shown on television and continue to inspire upcoming generations of herpetologists and lovers of the wild places in Australia.


----------

